# Looking Minimal Rom



## Raven (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm looking for a rom or have dev team/community make a rom for the Verizon Galaxy Note II SCH-i605
-Minimal ram usage is the ultimate main point. I'm not sure how much ram the stock rom uses but if we could get into the 100-200mb of ram range it would be awesome. Realistically 300-400mb for the core OS but if the dev community can do it with less power to them. 
- Google services like gmail, google maps/nav and talkatone must work everything else can be removed. Of course I realize there are dependencies but those are all the apps I mainly need working. 
-GPS, Bluetooth, Wifi Tether, and GSM must work 
-Additional needed working apps would be Linux installer, terminal emulator and vnc client.
-(Optional) Working camera would be great especially the stock GN2 slow motion video and stabilization unless there are better stock camera apps
(Optional) Over Clockable CPU and GPU

In case you want to know I want to use my non daily phone as a headless arm server. The more ram I have the smoother it will run. Correct me if I'm wrong but if you run out of ram the os creates virtual ram which is really allocated internal hard drive space which is very slow and will in some cases crash if you run out or it's to low. So the more ram I have the better. End of story. Lol







I'm sure the arm based DEVs know where I'm going with this. Also last a small rom would be better. Need the HD space to. Thanks again. Hope you guys take this post seriously.


----------



## BeansTown106 (Aug 20, 2011)

if u want i could take the rom and see how slim i could get it







prob be 2-300 mb but not all touchwiz functions would work like snote and random things

got it to 383 so far but gapps are now seperate


----------



## DXjunkie (Jun 19, 2011)

BeansTown106 said:


> if u want i could take the rom and see how slim i could get it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Separate gapps I believe are the way to go. I too would like a minimal ROM, but without loosing TW. I find myself deleting many, in my case, unused apks, and even changing the audio before install. Deleting all live wallpapers (not chooser(s), verizon log in, Email/exchange, etc. Anything that will lighten the load without loosing performance and free up memory  Keep up the great work Bean's!


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has built a pure AOSP rom for the VZN Note 2. That would be as light as you could get.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## dmbfan13 (Sep 22, 2011)

Ameshican said:


> I'm surprised no one has built a pure AOSP rom for the VZN Note 2. That would be as light as you could get.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


What do you mean? Theres plenty of AOSP roms. CM10.1 being the main one.


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm talking about a pure AOSP rom. Pure JB like you'd find on a stock Nexus device. Not custom like CM, AOKP, ect.,.

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## hopesrequiem (Aug 10, 2011)

It's a lot harder to get a straight aosp rom working on here. The s3 was the same way

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

Oh I believe it. Coming from the Thunderbolt I'm all too use to it. I was ecstatic when OMGB was finally built for it!

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## Kejar31 (Jun 9, 2011)

well to make a pure AOSP based ROM you would still need a ton of the qcom and samsung edited to the frameowork etc... Its more work than its worth of that is all you are going for. Thats just my opinion though.. you never know maybe some other dev will come along and do it for fun


----------



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

Kejar31 said:


> well to make a pure AOSP based ROM you would still need a ton of the qcom and samsung edited to the frameowork etc... Its more work than its worth of that is all you are going for. Thats just my opinion though.. you never know maybe some other dev will come along and do it for fun


Put the stock Launcher.apk in the zip and delete BAMFSettings.apk and Paradigm is basically pure google.









Sent from my SCH-I605


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

erishasnobattery said:


> Put the stock Launcher.apk in the zip and delete BAMFSettings.apk and Paradigm is basically pure google.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting! I'm going to do just that.


----------



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

Ameshican said:


> Very interesting! I'm going to do just that.


I'd try it as is first, you'll find its very close to stock anyway.

Sent from my SCH-I605


----------



## Ameshican (Jun 10, 2011)

erishasnobattery said:


> I'd try it as is first, you'll find its very close to stock anyway.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605


Ended up doing just that. Awesome work man!


----------



## erishasnobattery (Jul 14, 2011)

Ameshican said:


> Ended up doing just that. Awesome work man!


Thanks. :-D

Sent from my SCH-I605


----------

